# Renting hi-end road bike in San Fran



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

I will be visiting San Francisco next week and want to rent a high-end road bike while there for riding in Marin County. Ideally I would like to get a bike with racing geometry (not relaxed) and with a compact crankset. For many reasons I have no intentions on bringing my own road bike. I have previously rented at Blazing Saddles or Lombardi Sports. It seems Lombardi doesn't rent anymore and the bikes at Blazing Saddles were heavy, relaxed Fuji's with triple crankset.

Any other suggestions. I have Googled and checked out a few other places. Thanks.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*not quite SF but...*

Shameless plug for my own business:

www.bikeconcierge.com 

A bit south but hey there is great riding down here too. 

Cheers,


----------



## justin.west (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey there-

I was actually just looking around online to find a place near me that rents bikes. I'm in San Jose on business, and I'm actually staying in a hotel right down the street from you guys!

I couldn't find on your site — what bikes do you guys rent?

Justin

PS - Is there a RBR discount?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I couldn't find on your site — what bikes do you guys rent?


http://www.bikeconcierge.com/rentals/bikes.php

Karl's a great guy and will do you right.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*howdy*

Thanks for the props John. 

For Justin, 

Welcome to the 'hood, just saw the latest posts, shoot me an email if you need to reach me soon, or ring my mobile, as I am normally not in much Mondays & Tuesdays. karl at svcyclingcenter.com or 408.221.4522. Otherwise I'm back in the office tomorrow (Wed) morning. 

Thanks!


----------



## PFriscia (Apr 21, 2005)

What size are you looking for?


----------



## justin.west (Aug 8, 2008)

I ride a 60cm Cannondale SuperSix currently... I'm 6'2"


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Competitive Cyclist demo program.

BMC SLC01 or SLX01
Cervelo S2, R3 or RS
Pinarello Prince 
Ridley Excalibur

$300 per week.

Program is great for travellers.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/demo-bike


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

i think pacificbike do offer bike for rent, right?? i think it located at 3rd and err..close to caltrain station. well that's 3 years ago not sure it still there. i saw ( 3 years ago ) many top end bike like giants, cervelo and other old italian bikes. check the google and see if they're still in operation. gl!!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I, too, will vouch for Karl’s professionalism, knowledge, and willingness to make the customer happy.


----------

